# MSI schickt 2 neue AM3 mainboards ins rennen.



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2010)

MSI schickt die mainboards 880GMA-E45 und 870A-G54 ins Rennen.

Die beiden neuen Boards sollt sich für den Mainstream Bereich richten. 

Das MSI 870A-G54 ist ein klassisches Crossfire(16/4) Mainboard was ohne jeden anderen schnick schnack auskommt. Es besitzt wie im Namen schon erwähnt den AMD 870 Chipsatz und die gute und schnelle SB 850, was mich sehr verwundert. Weil AMD bei diesen Chipsatz nur die SB810 erwähnt hat. 16 GB DDR3 ram bis 1600 MHz sind möglich und dies im Dual-Channel.  1Gbit Lan sind auch an Board  sowie SATA 3.0 mit 6Gb/s(6 ports), RAID 0, 1, 5, 10 und Realtek® ALC889 mit 8-channel sound. USB ist mit 2.0 und 3.0 da wobei bis zu 14 USB Ports möglich sind. 
 MSI 870A-G54 

Das MSI 880GMA-E45 ist ein µATX board mit intigierter ATI Radeon HD 4290.
Die IGP hat 512 VRAM unterstützt DX10.1. HDMI, VGA und DVI sind als Anschlüsse vorhanden und wer Full HD schauen will, ist laut MSI angaben für diese IGP kein Problem. Auf den Bord sind der AMD 880 Chipsatz mit der SB 850 verbaut. Außerdem gesellt sich noch USB 2.0 und 3.0 mit 14 Ports dazu und SATA 3.0, was wie beim MSI 870A-G54 das selbe ist, genau wie die RAM Unterstützung. Das 880GMA-E45 kann mit einer Realtek® ALC892 in 24bit/192kHz HD Sound glänzen. 
 MSI 880GMA-E45 

Beide Board Haben außerdem noch Auto OC Genie und Unlock CPU Core, APS(Active Phase Switching) und 140W hat daher leider nur das 870A-G54. Beide snd 2 sehr gute AM3 Bords mit guter Ausstattung und sollten sich nach ein paar wochen auf den Markt auf unter 100€ Einpendeln. Für mich klingt das 870A-G54 sehr interessant, da ich viel wert auf ATI als render-karte und nVidia als PhysX-karte lege.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (27. April 2010)

Sieht ja mal ganz ok aus, nur die fehlenden großen  Kühlkörper stören mich!
Du hast das 880 unter 870 verlinkt (wollt mal ein bisschen klugscheißen)


----------



## X Broster (27. April 2010)

Du hast das MSI 890FXA-GD70 vergessen, das erstmals auf der MSI Webseite abgelichtet ist. (Das wird bald meins sein).

Das neue High End Board 890FXA-GD70 mit AMD´s 890FX Chipsatz unterstützt den Phenom II(bis X6), Athlon II und Sempron CPU, welche mit bis zu 16GB(4x4GB) Ram . Deaktivierte Kerne kann das Board mit dem "Unlock CPU Core" freischalten. Von den sieben verfügbaren Slots sind sechs PCIe(davon 1xPCIe x1) und ein PCI Slot verbaut. USB3.0 und SATA 6GB/s sind standartmäßig untergebracht. Wobei lediglich zwei Anschlüsse den neuen USB Standard unterstützen, sechs müssen sich mit 2.0 begnügen. Raid 0,1,5,10 und zweifache Gig Lan gehören ebenso zu den verwendbaren Fetaures.

MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more

Aktuell ist das Board nicht im PCGH Preisvergleich vorhanden, einige Händler bei Schottenland listen es ab 180€.


----------



## Necthor (27. April 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> sollten sich nach ein paar wochen auf den Markt auf unter 100€ Einpendeln



Um 100,- € gibts sogar welche mit RS890D Chipsats.

Ich schwanke zwischen Asus und Gigabyte.
Der Biostar ist nochmel 10,- € günstiger.


----------



## killuah (27. April 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Um 100,- € gibts sogar welche mit RS890D Chipsats.
> 
> Ich schwanke zwischen Asus und Gigabyte.
> Der Biostar ist nochmel 10,- € günstiger.



Also dann lieber das Asrock 890GX Extreme3 - gleicher Preis, schöner und bessere Ausstattung. Und zum OCen ist das Teil ebenfalls verdammt geil.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2010)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal ganz ok aus, nur die fehlenden großen  Kühlkörper stören mich!



Gerade die finde ich praktisch. Sind die Kühlkörper auch nicht im Weg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2010)

hier ein Preis vom MSI 870A-G54 (7599-040R) -  ab 92,51


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

Ein 880G Board in mini ITX wär mal was.


----------



## Proace069 (27. April 2010)

Kann man eigentlich ein AM3 HighEnd 890GX Mainboard mit einem Phonem x6 1090t und 2x GTX 470er kombinieren?!


[Also gibt es eine SLI gtx 470er kompatibilität?]


----------



## Ahab (27. April 2010)

Nein, eher nicht. Es gibt zwar Hacks um SLI auf non SLI Platinen zum Laufen zu bringen. Auf einem 890GX Board würde ich das aber nicht machen.

Es gibt aber ein 980a SLI Board für AM3 von Asus.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. April 2010)

das 980a SLI Board ist aber nur ein umgelabelter Name.


----------



## enno2010 (28. April 2010)

wer msi nimmt ist selber schuld. keine ordentliche einstellung vom werk . da lob ick mir doch gigabyte und mit nen kleinen trick wird im bios auch noch was frei geschaltet . die leistungsaufnahme is beim gigabyte auch geringer als bei msi .


----------



## killer89 (28. April 2010)

Bei den Preisen doch lieber gut und günstig: AsRock 890GX Extreme 3 ^^

MfG


----------



## Meza100 (28. April 2010)

bin auch fürn asrock 890gx extreme 3 ^^ der kann bestimmt scho was. vllt. mehr als msi ?XD


----------



## Raptor69 (28. April 2010)

preise sind ja ganz schön heftig, für die neuen boards. ich hoffe, das die sich ganz schnell nach unten neigen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. April 2010)

ich habe seit 11 Jahren MSI und kann mich nicht beschweren. @ enno2010 k.A. was du damit meinst mit 





> keine ordentliche einstellung


??


----------

